# London DP/DR meet up



## Sam92 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have just joined the forum in order to find out whether there would be people out there who would like to meet up to share our experiences with DP/DR and our ways of getting better. I am not a therapist, I don't know if it will help, but I have been in and out of DP/DR for a few years now, there were moments, or years that I felt recovered,months in which I would not even remember DP/DR, but unfortunately I had a few set backs, at the moment I'm experiencing another one of them. I am gutted, but at the same time I don't give up, and I think the reason why it comes back to me is that I am always scared that it will. Probably also because I never really went through a proper, intensive therapy (either self-therapy or CBT) which is essential for recovery, as well as for set-back prevention.

I would like to organise a meeting, for people with DP/DR, not even that DP/DR related, but also a social one (since one of the steps forward is to stop avoiding going out and going back to socialising ) I thought perhaps it could help if we could meet up, as we all have the same thing, we all understand it. Maybe it could help, maybe it could help accept it, that we have it, and that it is uncomfortable and awful, but it doesn't get any worse, and some people have other things, we have this one. I think coming to terms with it and accepting that one has it could be a good move. What do you guys think? Or do you know about some DP/DR groups that are already running? Ah, I am thinking of holding such a meet up in London.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

i am from london


----------



## Sam92 (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone else, guys?


----------



## miranda (Jul 7, 2013)

I've only just joined now 2 minutes ago... I only discovered last night that I might be a life long, I will use the term "experiencer", of some of these symptoms. Not entirely sure I fit the diagnosis or if I even feel the necessity for a diagnosis for this condition. However, I am in London. 
Cheers,
M


----------



## miranda (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry, wrong London, lol 
Oh well...
Best of luck with your meet-up!


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

anyone else from London, england want to meet to discuss this dp??? maybe we can come to some conclusions? brain storms? how to fix this?

I mean its a good idea


----------



## Sam92 (Jul 5, 2013)

There's 4 of us up for a meeting so far, any more?


----------



## jut1983 (Mar 17, 2012)

im close to london and would meet


----------



## Sam93 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm from the midlands but I'd be willing to make the trip down for a day out  nice name too!


----------

